
Expect Some Unicorns to Lose Their Horns, and It Won’t Be Pretty - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/20/business/dealbook/expect-some-unicorns-to-lose-their-horns-and-it-wont-be-pretty.html
======
wrong_variable
I hope the unicorns lose their horns and then a genocide is performed to kill
all the unicorns just so that I do not have to listen to anymore talks about
is going to happen to the damn unicorns.

Could we talks about something else, like how to cure cancer ? rather than
endlessly speculating about the future that no one can predict.

~~~
cylinder
I don't understand why the public is so concerned with these valuations. Where
was all the media coverage of over valuations of shale drillers that are now
bankrupt?

~~~
wrong_variable
Technology is a threat. Oil is status quo.

(tinfoil hat mode)

